# fedeleorgoglioso si presenta



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (28 Giugno 2007)

Ciao, sono fedeleorgoglioso. Da mesi entro in questo sito, leggo, rifletto, leggo, rifletto......
Ho trentacinque anni, 3 storie importanti alle spalle. Durante l'ultima, tradito. Anche il sottoscritto, come la maggior parte dei traditi, si è domandato più volte il perchè si tradisce. Quando ho incominciato a leggere i vostri interventi, stavo molto male. E cercavo risposte alla mia domanda proprio in voi.
Perchè non ho mai tradito? Perchè non ne ho mai avuta la necessità. Perchè i miei poveri genitori, che ora non ci sono più, mi hanno dato un determinato insegnamento, che ho appreso e che ora metto in pratica.
Però, qualcosa non combacia. E vorrei parlarne con voi.
Ho poca memoria: quindi non ricordo il nome di chi ha espressamente dichiarato che il tradimento è un cromosoma o qualcosa di simile, come un qualcosa di ereditario. Non sono d'accordo su questa cosa anche se, non posso omettere di dire che se io sono così, è perchè i miei genitori erano così. Se sono così è perchè mi è stato insegnato questo valore di vita.
Perciò mi sorge solo una domanda, spontanea. Se io sono così per questi motivi, non è che per caso i traditori sono così per i miei stessi motivi, però opposti, ovvero quello di avere familiari con particolare e delicata situazione d'amore e che hanno loro insegnato un'altro valore della vita?
Tengo sottolineare che io non sono nato così. Qualcuno mi avrà pur fatto diventare quel che sono.
Vi può bastare un grazie?
Loreno <fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*no*



fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Ciao, sono fedeleorgoglioso. Da mesi entro in questo sito, leggo, rifletto, leggo, rifletto......
> Ho trentacinque anni, 3 storie importanti alle spalle. Durante l'ultima, tradito. Anche il sottoscritto, come la maggior parte dei traditi, si è domandato più volte il perchè si tradisce. Quando ho incominciato a leggere i vostri interventi, stavo molto male. E cercavo risposte alla mia domanda proprio in voi.
> Perchè non ho mai tradito? Perchè non ne ho mai avuta la necessità. Perchè i miei poveri genitori, che ora non ci sono più, mi hanno dato un determinato insegnamento, che ho appreso e che ora metto in pratica.
> Però, qualcosa non combacia. E vorrei parlarne con voi.
> ...


Non credo c'entri molto né la natura genetica né l'educazione familiare.
Mio marito mi ha tradita e il suo agire è stato condannato da tutta la sua famiglia.
Sua madre pochi giorni fa mi ribadiva il suo stupore e che tra i due quella che sembrava con lo spirito più libero ero io !


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo c'entri molto né la natura genetica né l'educazione familiare.
> Mio marito mi ha tradita e il suo agire è stato condannato da tutta la sua famiglia.
> Sua madre pochi giorni fa mi ribadiva il suo stupore e che tra i due quella che sembrava con lo spirito più libero ero io !


Grazie, Persa/Ritrovata. Ottimo intervento il tuo, anche perchè in modo automatico mi ha fatto sorgere una nuova domanda.
Dunque, allora vuol significare che io non sono così perche i miei erano così e perchè mi è stato insegnato questo.
Sembrerà una sciocca domanda ma......allora, perchè sono così? Chi mi ha fatto diventare così? Chi mi ha dato questi valori della vita? Non credo di aver imparato ed essermi gestito da solo.......
Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*seriamente*



fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Grazie, Persa/Ritrovata. Ottimo intervento il tuo, anche perchè in modo automatico mi ha fatto sorgere una nuova domanda.
> Dunque, allora vuol significare che io non sono così perche i miei erano così e perchè mi è stato insegnato questo.
> Sembrerà una sciocca domanda ma......allora, perchè sono così? Chi mi ha fatto diventare così? Chi mi ha dato questi valori della vita? Non credo di aver imparato ed essermi gestito da solo.......
> Loreno<fedeleorgoglioso>


L'educazione è l'insieme di tutti gli interventi che ci formano intenzionalmento o no e dal modo in cui noi li facciamo nostri.
Poi come siamo non lo sappiamo e in circostanze particolari potresti scoprire una propensione al tradimento che non sospettavi.
Quanto poi ad assecondarla o meno dipende più da una decisione che considera tanti elementi e le possibili conseguenze più che dal riferimento a una principio.


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*fedeleorgoglioso*

Credo che come per molte cose della vita il tradimento sia una scelta fatta quando esistono le circostanze della voglia e della tentazione.
In quel caso ci si comporta come la nostra indole (che è indipendente dall'educazione e dalla coscienza) ci comincia a dare segnali.  Tradire è giungere ad una scelta che abbiamo stabilito ci stia bene, e se questa è alla spalle  di altri o vive di inganno, dipende molto da cosa riteniamo sia il rispetto che abbiamo di noi stessi e per gli altri.
Le cose non accadono, specie ser non sono incidenti aerei o scontri di treni,  di solito abbiamo noi la guida della nostra vita e siamo noi a stabilire che strada scegliere.
Tutte le infrastrutture genetiche, educative e sociali trovo che siano il contorno di un piatto che ci cuciniamo noi.
Bruja


----------



## grande82 (28 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che come per molte cose della vita il tradimento sia una scelta fatta quando esistono le circostanze della voglia e della tentazione.
> In quel caso ci si comporta come la nostra indole (che è indipendente dall'educazione e dalla coscienza) ci comincia a dare segnali.  Tradire è giungere ad una scelta che abbiamo stabilito ci stia bene, e se questa è alla spalle  di altri o vive di inganno, dipende molto da cosa riteniamo sia il rispetto che abbiamo di noi stessi e per gli altri.
> Le cose non accadono, specie ser non sono incidenti aerei o scontri di treni,  di solito abbiamo noi la guida della nostra vita e siamo noi a stabilire che strada scegliere.
> Tutte le infrastrutture genetiche, educative e sociali trovo che siano il contorno di un piatto che ci cuciniamo noi.
> Bruja


Ho un'amica da tempo immemorabile. E' una ragazza felice, serena, con una bella famiglia alle spalle, due genitori che si amano e stanno bene insieme, lei è una persona realizzata, che nella vita si è sudata tutto, ma lo ha sempre ottenuto. Incluso l'uomo della sua vita, quello che la ama, la capisce, la coccola. Ha sempre detto che non avrebbe mai tradito, non ne sentiva il bisogno, per lei il sesso era unito all'amore e se amava un altro avrebbe lasciato il suo uomo e basta, senza spargimenti di sangue. Passano alcuni anni e poi all'improvviso "impazzisce" direi io. In un momento di grandi cambiamenti nella vita sua  e del partner, che li stavano allontanando molto, lo tradisce con uno che conosce da poco e non le piace neppure tanto, ma dal quale, dice, si sente attratta. La cosa finisce dopo un paio di incontri e lei non ne ha mai parlato con altri che con noi amiche intime. Col suo fidanzato le cose si sono sistemate, con tempo e pazienza di entrambi, e lei non l'ha mai più tradito....
Come si fa a parlare di cromosoma e/o inclinazione educativo-sociale al tradimento?
Magari fosse così semplice! Il mondo si dividerebbe in due metà ben delineate per tutti!


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2007)

*grande82*



grande82 ha detto:


> Ho un'amica da tempo immemorabile. E' una ragazza felice.
> 
> Mi fermo qui!
> Girala come ti pare ma resta una persona che ha tradito, e neppure per vera convinzione, solo perchè si è sentita attratta...........quindi è palese che siamo di fronte ad un richiamo dei sensi, punto!
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

*Fedeleorgoglioso*

A me sono capitate due fanciulle le quali non avevano un parente stretto che sia uno che avesse normale vita sentimentale. Ho anch'io pensato che fosse cosa "congenita". Non so dirti se queste fanciulle fossero state figlie di personcine perbene...se si fossero comportate ugualmente in questo modo. Proprio non te lo so dire. L'unica cosa sicura è che familiari come i loro, certamente non erano dei buon insegnanti per i figli.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Geente cerchiamo di non incolpare troppo i genitori... ha una certa eta' i figli son capaci di scegliere per se stessi indipendentemente da cio' che i genitori hanno cercato di insegnare... chi vuol tradire tradisce fine..il tutto indipendentemente dalla condizione sociale.

Air tu le sei andate a cercare col lanternino ste ragazze... porco dito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*oppure*



Airforever ha detto:


> A me sono capitate due fanciulle le quali non avevano un parente stretto che sia uno che avesse normale vita sentimentale. Ho anch'io pensato che fosse cosa "congenita". Non so dirti se queste fanciulle fossero state figlie di personcine perbene...se si fossero comportate ugualmente in questo modo. Proprio non te lo so dire. L'unica cosa sicura è che familiari come i loro, certamente non erano dei buon insegnanti per i figli.
> Air


o (e sono mesi che mi trattengo dal dirlo) non hanno potuto, proprio per la situazione precaria familiare, la sicurezza di base che permette di mettersi interamente dentro una relazione senza il timore di essere intrappolati da un sentimento che può far soffrire.
Insomma tradire per paura dell'abbandono e fare cose che giustichino essere abbandonati per non sentirsi indegni di essere amati per come si è veramente.
E' la stessa cosa che hai detto tu, ma suscita pietà più che disprezzo.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> o (e sono mesi che mi trattengo dal dirlo) non hanno potuto, proprio per la situazione precaria familiare, la sicurezza di base che permette di mettersi interamente dentro una relazione senza il timore di essere intrappolati da un sentimento che può far soffrire.
> *Insomma tradire per paura dell'abbandono e fare cose che giustichino essere abbandonati per non sentirsi indegni di essere amati per come si è veramente.*
> E' la stessa cosa che hai detto tu, ma suscita pietà più che disprezzo.


pero' queste son malattie... come bulimia e anoressia


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Geente cerchiamo di non incolpare troppo i genitori... ha una certa eta' i figli son capaci di scegliere per se stessi indipendentemente da cio' che i genitori hanno cercato di insegnare... chi vuol tradire tradisce fine..il tutto indipendentemente dalla condizione sociale.
> 
> Air tu le sei andate a cercare col lanternino ste ragazze... porco dito


Ero munito di lanternino e lente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ti assicuro che c'è un puttanaio in giro. Presto vi farò un resoconto di ciò che mi è capitato nel frattempo, in modo tale che vi ricrediate, nel senso che se ci fossero più persone con la testa sulle spalle, avrei meno opportunità di incombere in malasane situazioni con malasane persone.
Hai ragione di dire che i figli ad una certà età sanno scegliere: ma le loro scelte dipendono molto da come sono cresciuti e da chi li hanno cresciuti.
Air


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ero munito di lanternino e lente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma a un certo punto ci si stacca e si vedono i genitori non solo come genitori ma come "esseri umani genitori"... si criticano i propri genitori in bene e male... a quel punto i figli si dovrebbero creare proprie opinioni indipendenti dalla lezione genitoriale.


pS ti ho detto come le devgi scegliere no?


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> o (e sono mesi che mi trattengo dal dirlo) non hanno potuto, proprio per la situazione precaria familiare, la sicurezza di base che permette di mettersi interamente dentro una relazione senza il timore di essere intrappolati da un sentimento che può far soffrire.
> Insomma tradire per paura dell'abbandono e fare cose che giustichino essere abbandonati per non sentirsi indegni di essere amati per come si è veramente.
> E' la stessa cosa che hai detto tu, ma suscita pietà più che disprezzo.


P/R, scusa ma sono rientrato da un stressante volo e...ho ancora la testa tra le nuvole. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sai che non capisco cosa vuoi dire? Non collego la tua risposta con quello che ho affermato delle mie due ex.





   Perdonami ma.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Air


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, scusa ma sono rientrato da un stressante volo e...ho ancora la testa tra le nuvole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io si... se le tue ex non evevano genitori la paura dell'abbandono gioca un ruolo fondamentale


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma a un certo punto ci si stacca e si vedono i genitori non solo come genitori ma come "esseri umani genitori"... si criticano i propri genitori in bene e male... a quel punto i figli si *dovrebbero* creare proprie opinioni indipendenti dalla lezione genitoriale.
> 
> 
> pS ti ho detto come le devgi scegliere no?


Giusto...ma vedi che anche tu utilizzi il condizionale???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Terrò  onto dei tuoi preziosi consigli...


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io si... se le tue ex non evevano genitori la paura dell'abbandono gioca un ruolo fondamentale


Calma, calma...sono vecchio e rimbambito...un attimo.
Spiegatevi meglio, sia tu che P/R.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*semplificando*



Airforever ha detto:


> P/R, scusa ma sono rientrato da un stressante volo e...ho ancora la testa tra le nuvole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crescere in una situazione ambigua e precaria dal punto di vista affettivo fa sentire il/la bambino/a colpevole dalla situazione e crescendo fa tutto quello che può per essere per meritarsi l'abbandona. Ma è anche un modo per giustificare con gli atti l'abbandono e non sentirsene responsabili senza colpa, come da bambini.


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Crescere in una situazione ambigua e precaria dal punto di vista affettivo fa sentire il/la bambino/a colpevole dalla situazione e crescendo fa tutto quello che può per essere per meritarsi l'abbandona. Ma è anche un modo per giustificare con gli atti l'abbandono e non sentirsene responsabili senza colpa, come da bambini.


Scrivimi in privato, perchè la figura del tardo la sto già facendo. Quello dell'irrecuperabile, qui in "diretta" non la voglio fare. Cosa cacchio significa ciò che hai scritto. Si vede proprio che non potrei mai fare lo psicologo...io per farla semplice ho sempre creduto che quando nasciamo siamo tutti casti e puri e, chi ci sta a fianco sin dal primo secondo di vita sono i nostri maestri di vita. In base a quel che fanno loro, tendiamo a seguire e a mettere in pratica, un po' come quando si dice di non dire parolacce davanti ai bambini perchè loro le imparano.
Sono fuori strada?
Air


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusto...ma vedi che anche tu utilizzi il condizionale????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Air chiaramente ci sono le eccezioni... ci sono genitori orridi che non permettono ai figli questo sviluppo... percui i figli rimarranno perennemente legati alla necessita' di piacere ai genitori tanto da compromettere la vita sociale di questi... esempio genitori che si comportano come se: "fai come piace a me o non ti voglio piu'" ( e ce ne sono) che alimentano nei figli la paura dell'abbandono... questi figli nelle loro relazioni amorose avranno una tale insicurezza da agire consapevolmente/inconsapevolmente in maniera sbagliata in previsione di un futuro abbandono e per giustficarlo eventualmente... ma queste sono malattie serie...

non so se si capisce cosa ho scritto


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Crescere in una situazione ambigua e precaria dal punto di vista affettivo fa sentire il/la bambino/a colpevole dalla situazione e crescendo fa tutto quello che può per essere per meritarsi l'abbandona. Ma è anche un modo per giustificare con gli atti l'abbandono e non sentirsene responsabili senza colpa, come da bambini.


P/R la famiglia del mio ex e' una "Borderline Family"... non immagini quanto capisca


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

*Lettrice e P/R*

Scusate ma, porgo la stessa domanda di chi ha scritto il thread.
Io perchè sono così? Perche ho questa mentalità? Tutto merito mio o qualcuno mi è stato da insegnante di vita?
Uè, ragazzi e ragazzuole...son stanco, son stùfo...perdonatemi se sono de coccio.
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*ehm*



Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate ma, porgo la stessa domanda di chi ha scritto il thread.
> Io perchè sono così? Perche ho questa mentalità? Tutto merito mio o qualcuno mi è stato da insegnante di vita?
> Uè, ragazzi e ragazzuole...son stanco, son stùfo...perdonatemi se sono de coccio.
> Air


Merito ?


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Merito ?


Ho forse sbagliato termine???
Air


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*Air*

Tu confondi la formazione etica con la sicurezza affettiva di base.
Una volta formata quest'ultima e vissuti i comportamenti coerenti la formazione etica vede i contributi di tutte le persone che incontri e della società e della cultura in cui vive dalle quali prendi quel che è coerente con quel che tu sei.
Questo spiega perché genitori di destra abbiano figli di sinistra e viceversa e perché figli della stessa famiglia compiano scelte ideologiche opposte che sono, molto più di quel che si crede, basate su fattori affettivi.


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Giugno 2007)

*P/R*

Purtroppo non posso dilungarmi (e voi direte: WOWWWWWW, LA FORTUNA CI ASSISTE!) perchè devo andare in aeroporto a fare una prova motore.
Sa che quando parlo, quando dico la mia, mi baso *SOLO* ed *ESCLUSIVAMENTE* sulle mie esperienze. Non faccio mai di tutta l'erba un fascio.
Credimi: io sto facendo caso a chi tradisce (e che conosco personalmente, comprese le mie ex) e sto valutando le varie famiglie d'appartenenza, le loro mentalità, le loro usanze, le loro questioni sentimentali. La conlusione è solo una.
Sarà un caso? Da come la vedo io, no. Però, potrebbe anche esserlo, in particolar modo sentiti i vs. pareri.
Se non ritorno a casa esaurito (già lo sono per un buon 95%), più tardi mi connetterò.
Ciao e grassssssie!
M


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate ma, porgo la stessa domanda di chi ha scritto il thread.
> Io perchè sono così? Perche ho questa mentalità? Tutto merito mio o qualcuno mi è stato da insegnante di vita?
> Uè, ragazzi e ragazzuole...son stanco, son stùfo...perdonatemi se sono de coccio.
> Air


Porcolo non ti intrippare... che ti frega di sapere perche' tu sei cosi'.. sei cosi' e' basta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2007)

*grandiosa*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Porcolo non ti intrippare... che ti frega di sapere perche' tu sei cosi'.. sei cosi' e' basta


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Giugno 2007)

Nel formarsi della personalità di un adulto concorrono talmente tanti fattori, amici, scuola, compagni di sport. esperienze negative (metti che sei stato picchiato da una banda di teppisti o da estremisti di dx o di sinistra), ragazze/i con cui sei stato....che rimettersi a cercare nella sola educazione parentale certe spiegazioni è per me assurdo!

Se mai, se solo a quel riferimento vien in mente di pensare....son portato a ritenere che da quel rapporto non ci si è ancora emancipati!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non mi vien da pensarlo in senso positivo...a voler essere sincero!!|


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nel formarsi della personalità di un adulto concorrono talmente tanti fattori, amici, scuola, compagni di sport. esperienze negative (metti che sei stato picchiato da una banda di teppisti o da estremisti di dx o di sinistra), ragazze/i con cui sei stato....che rimettersi a cercare nella sola educazione parentale certe spiegazioni è per me assurdo!
> 
> Se mai, se solo a quel riferimento vien in mente di pensare....son portato a ritenere che da quel rapporto non ci si è ancora emancipati!
> 
> ...


Infatti si parlava di casi genitoriali _estremi_

Comunque vai a farmi gli auguri o ti sgozzo_




_


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (28 Giugno 2007)

*Ed io ho sempre torto*

Se i due che stanno impazzendo perchè non capiscono la motivazione del tradimento, dovessero leggere ciò che ho scritto fino ad ora, sarebbe cosa saggia, di facile risoluzione e di inutile perdita di tempo.
Laura


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2007)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> Se i due che stanno impazzendo perchè non capiscono la motivazione del tradimento, dovessero leggere ciò che ho scritto fino ad ora, sarebbe cosa saggia, di facile risoluzione e di inutile perdita di tempo.
> Laura


No Fire il tuo e' un caso non una costante


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (28 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No Fire il tuo e' un caso non una costante


Lettrice, Lettrice, sai bene che ho ragione.
Convenienza è la parola chiave. E questo termine si divide come un grappolo d'uva, in tanti ramoscelli perchè nel termine stesso di convenienza, ci sono tanti aspetti, tanti "sottotermini".
Laura


----------



## Old Leger (28 Giugno 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Scusate ma, porgo la stessa domanda di chi ha scritto il thread.
> Io perchè sono così? Perche ho questa mentalità? Tutto merito mio o qualcuno mi è stato da insegnante di vita?
> Uè, ragazzi e ragazzuole...son stanco, son stùfo...perdonatemi se sono de coccio.
> Air


 
Buonasera, scusate se mi intrometto, ma io la penso esattamente come Air, se non ho mai tradito, se mi sono comportata sempre in un certo modo, è perchè ho dei sani principi inculcati da un ottimo insegnamento, i miei genitori sono stati un pò troppo rigidi nel farmi rispettare alcune regole, ma ora comprendo che grazie a quelle regole io sono così e sinceramente sono felice di essere così............


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Giugno 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> Buonasera, scusate se mi intrometto, ma io la penso esattamente come Air, se non ho mai tradito, se mi sono comportata sempre in un certo modo, è perchè ho dei sani principi inculcati da un ottimo insegnamento, i miei genitori sono stati un pò troppo rigidi nel farmi rispettare alcune regole, ma ora comprendo che grazie a quelle regole io sono così e sinceramente sono felice di essere così............


 
Insomma
Santi e Sante in paradiso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutti gli altri 'figli di puttana'...

è questo in parole povere quello che dici...


----------



## Old Angel (29 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Insomma
> Santi e Sante in paradiso.
> 
> 
> ...


Non è ne santi o sante in paradiso, è solo credere in certi valori, credere nella strada scelta, avere rispetto per se stessi e per il prossimo.....sono semplici regole che secondo me sono fondamentali, valide per tutto.


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non è ne santi o sante in paradiso, è solo credere in certi valori, credere nella strada scelta, avere rispetto per se stessi e per il prossimo.....sono semplici regole che secondo me sono fondamentali, valide per tutto.


hai ragione.è solo credere in certi valori.
ma non credo che i genitori abbiano tutte le colpe del mondo.anzi.il più delle volte i figli scapestrati nascono e crescono da famiglie in gamba, con sani principi.
quindi queste frasi sono solo qualunquiste.non mi riferisco a te.bellezza.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> hai ragione.è solo credere in certi valori.
> ma non credo che i genitori abbiano tutte le colpe del mondo.anzi.il più delle volte i figli scapestrati nascono e crescono da famiglie in gamba, con sani principi.
> quindi queste frasi sono solo qualunquiste.non mi riferisco a te.bellezza.


Io non penso che sia una questione di educazione, ma penso che chi tradisce è una persona cinica ed egoista, e non credo manco che ami realmente il possibile amante, pensa solo al proprio piacere emotivo, e non gli frega niente del dolore che può portare al proprio partner o chi gli sta intorno


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Io non penso che sia una questione di educazione, ma penso che chi tradisce è una persona cinica ed egoista, e non credo manco che ami realmente il possibile amante, pensa solo al proprio piacere emotivo, e non gli frega niente del dolore che può portare al proprio partner o chi gli sta intorno


 
su questo non posso proprio ribattere.
il punto era proprio se sia una questione di educazione o meno.
secondo me no.sarebbe ingiusto nei confronti di persone con principi che magari ce la mettono tutta a inculcare principi che poi uno se ne sbatte di applicare.

c'est tout.


----------



## Old Angel (29 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> su questo non posso proprio ribattere.
> il punto era proprio se sia una questione di educazione o meno.
> secondo me no.sarebbe ingiusto nei confronti di persone con principi che magari ce la mettono tutta a inculcare principi che poi uno se ne sbatte di applicare.
> 
> c'est tout.


Sai la cosa più squallida è quando cercano di inculcare valori e principi ai figli, e loro sono i primi a non rispettarli.

Questa è proprio na cosa che mi sta sulle balle.


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai la cosa più squallida è quando cercano di inculcare valori e principi ai figli, e loro sono i primi a non rispettarli.
> 
> Questa è proprio na cosa che mi sta sulle balle.


 
questo sì.ma in quesi casi il risultato non è detto che poi sia negativo....

crescono anche persone meravigliose da veri figli di puttana!


----------



## Old Angel (29 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> questo sì.ma in quesi casi il risultato non è detto che poi sia negativo....
> 
> crescono anche persone meravigliose da veri figli di puttana!


Si si lo so, scusa era più per me quello che ho detto, delle volte ho delle ricadute, però mi rialzo velocemente


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Giugno 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Si si lo so, scusa era più per me quello che ho detto, delle volte ho delle ricadute, però mi rialzo velocemente


bellezza vado a nanna.
un bacio!


----------



## Old Angel (29 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bellezza vado a nanna.
> un bacio!



Notte notte


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*

A quando lo sgozzamento in diretta di Feddy che non mi pare si sia sprecato con gli auguri??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


p.s. x Feddy
Per farla breve trovo che il tuo commento sia più  che applicabile al contesto.


----------



## Old fedeleorgoglioso (29 Giugno 2007)

*Grazie*

Per i vostri interventi. Continuo però ad essere convinto di essere così perchè qualcuno mi ha cresciuto così. Di conseguenza continuo ad essere convinto che la maggior parte dei traditori, se sono così è perchè qualcuno (seppur in modo inconscio) li ha cresciuti così. Nessuno di noi nasce "imparato". Nè i traditi. Nè i traditori. Ci sono delle eccezioni, naturalmente. Ci sono figli di traditori che non tradiscono come ci sono figli di fedeli che tradiscono. Questo è doveroso specificarlo per una questione di rispetto nei riguardi di questi 1 su 100.
Molta importanza ha anche la società in cui viviamo, ma è relativa. Se ci è stato insegnato il bene, si può essere attorniati dal male. Ma non ci sfiora nemmeno.
Buona giornata.
Loreno <fedeleorgoglio>


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Giugno 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Per i vostri interventi. Continuo però ad essere convinto di essere così perchè qualcuno mi ha cresciuto così. Di conseguenza continuo ad essere convinto che la maggior parte dei traditori, se sono così è perchè qualcuno (seppur in modo inconscio) li ha cresciuti così. Nessuno di noi nasce "imparato". Nè i traditi. Nè i traditori. Ci sono delle eccezioni, naturalmente. Ci sono figli di traditori che non tradiscono come ci sono figli di fedeli che tradiscono. Questo è doveroso specificarlo per una questione di rispetto nei riguardi di questi 1 su 100.
> Molta importanza ha anche la società in cui viviamo, ma è relativa. Se ci è stato insegnato il bene, si può essere attorniati dal male. Ma non ci sfiora nemmeno.
> Buona giornata.
> Loreno <fedeleorgoglio>


 
mah....è un bel modo di scaricare la responsabilità dei propri gesti.
comunque mi sembrano discorsi da catechismo.peccato che poi la vita reale sia fatta di prove da superare e di scelte difficili da affrontare che vanno ben oltre la banale distinzione ' bene' e ' male' o 'giusto' e 'sbagliato'


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*molto semplicemente*



fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Per i vostri interventi. Continuo però ad essere convinto di essere così perchè qualcuno mi ha cresciuto così. Di conseguenza continuo ad essere convinto che la maggior parte dei traditori, se sono così è perchè qualcuno (seppur in modo inconscio) li ha cresciuti così. Nessuno di noi nasce "imparato". Nè i traditi. Nè i traditori. Ci sono delle eccezioni, naturalmente. Ci sono figli di traditori che non tradiscono come ci sono figli di fedeli che tradiscono. Questo è doveroso specificarlo per una questione di rispetto nei riguardi di questi 1 su 100.
> Molta importanza ha anche la società in cui viviamo, ma è relativa. Se ci è stato insegnato il bene, si può essere attorniati dal male. Ma non ci sfiora nemmeno.
> Buona giornata.
> Loreno <fedeleorgoglio>


Tu sei libero di credere quello che ti senti idoneo, qui abbiamo dato solo pareri non sentenze.  Quello che fonda le persone come individui che si rapportano alla società ed alle sue regole è anche il carattere.... diversamente non avremmo dei fratelli di cui uno è poliziotto e l'altro ladro! E di questi esempi è pieno il mondo!!! Per cui scomodare la genetica e l'educazione mi pare abbastanza pretestuoso.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

fedeleorgoglioso ha detto:


> Per i vostri interventi. Continuo però ad essere convinto di essere così perchè qualcuno mi ha cresciuto così. Di conseguenza continuo ad essere convinto che la maggior parte dei traditori, se sono così è perchè qualcuno (seppur in modo inconscio) li ha cresciuti così. Nessuno di noi nasce "imparato". Nè i traditi. Nè i traditori. Ci sono delle eccezioni, naturalmente. Ci sono figli di traditori che non tradiscono come ci sono figli di fedeli che tradiscono. Questo è doveroso specificarlo per una questione di rispetto nei riguardi di questi 1 su 100.
> Molta importanza ha anche la società in cui viviamo, ma è relativa. Se ci è stato insegnato il bene, si può essere attorniati dal male. Ma non ci sfiora nemmeno.
> Buona giornata.
> Loreno <fedeleorgoglio>


Mi pare una cazzate tipo caste indiane... scusa... ma se uno nasce da genitori traditori sara' traditore a sua volta... dai cerchiamo di essere un po' piu' aperti


----------



## Old mr.perfect (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi pare una cazzate tipo caste indiane... scusa... ma se uno nasce da genitori traditori sara' traditore a sua volta... dai cerchiamo di essere un po' piu' aperti


più aperto voglio io essere
anche se con traditori non concordo
figlio con genitori che si tradiscono più portato è al seguire lezioni di questo tipo
mia ex moglie brutto esempio ha dato a mio figlio
quest'ultimo durante miei rimproveri a me si è rivolto: "lo ha fatto anche la mamma"
grande fortuna ho avuto: mio figlio non ha visto madre con amante
sua risposta (vedi sopra) sarebbe stata identica e per me traumatica
spero di esser stato a te e a voi tutti chiaro


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> più aperto voglio io essere
> anche se con traditori non concordo
> figlio con genitori che si tradiscono più portato è al seguire lezioni di questo tipo
> mia ex moglie brutto esempio ha dato a mio figlio
> ...


Mr.Perfect tuo figlio scusami e' un immaturo!!! 

Comunque ritornando al problema i figli devono andare oltre la lezione genitoriale... questo e' cio' che un buon genitore insegna al figlio... io genitore/essere umano posso sbagliare... tu figlio gurdi e giudichi.. poi decidi per te stesso... se decidi a tua volta di sbagliare come il tuo genitore lo si fa per convenienza... non per lezione appresa


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Credo che il compito principale verso i figli sia dare loro sicurezza e indipendenza (con le responsabilità che comporta). 
La sicurezza la costruisci soprattutto da piccolissimi...dando loro amore e contatto fisico. L'indipendenza (e la responsabilità) è più difficile...
Comunque mi accorgo che il carattere ereditato (e chissà da dove arriva questo benedetto carattere...) è importantissimo. Ancora più dell'ambiente dove crescono.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo che il compito principale verso i figli sia dare loro sicurezza e indipendenza (con le responsabilità che comporta).
> La sicurezza la costruisci soprattutto da piccolissimi...dando loro amore e contatto fisico. L'indipendenza (e la responsabilità) è più difficile...
> Comunque mi accorgo che il *carattere ereditato* (e chissà da dove arriva questo benedetto carattere...) è importantissimo. Ancora più dell'ambiente dove crescono.


MM che dici?


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MM che dici?


da qualche parte arriverà pure no? Non ho detto che necessariamente sia ereditato dai genitori ...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> da qualche parte arriverà pure no? Non ho detto che necessariamente sia ereditato dai genitori ...


Piu' che ereditario direi acquisito


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che ereditario direi acquisito


Lo erediti o lo acquisisci (il termine secondo me importa poco...) al concepimento. E te lo porti dietro una vita. Poi ci sono mille variabili che lo modelleranno...ma la base è quella e non si modifica.
Da dove arrivi...chissà!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo erediti o lo acquisisci (il termine secondo me importa poco...) al concepimento. E te lo porti dietro una vita. Poi ci sono mille variabili che lo modelleranno...ma la base è quella e non si modifica.
> Da dove arrivi...chissà!


 
Bho io ereditario lo escluderei


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo erediti o lo acquisisci (il termine secondo me importa poco...) al concepimento. E te lo porti dietro una vita. Poi ci sono mille variabili che lo modelleranno...ma la base è quella e non si modifica.
> Da dove arrivi...chissà!


 
Al concepimento non si acquisisce nulla.... è semplicemente un fatto biologico.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Al concepimento non si acquisisce nulla.... *è semplicemente un fatto biologico.*
> Bruja


Punto di vista rispettabile. Ma molto relativo. Quindi tu vorresti dire che il carattere si forma col tempo.  Io non ne sono affatto convinto, e penso ai cuccioli che ho avuto. Già appena nati erano diversissimi come carattere.


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho io ereditario lo escluderei


...e da cosa lo acquisisci allora? Con ereditario intendo che arriva da qualche parte...non ne faccio necessariamente una questione genetica.


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Punto di vista rispettabile. Ma molto relativo. Quindi tu vorresti dire che il carattere si forma col tempo. Io non ne sono affatto convinto, e penso ai cuccioli che ho avuto. Già appena nati erano diversissimi come carattere.


Prendi un figlio appena nato di un mormone e dallo ad una famiglia eschimese e poi voglio vedere cosa ricorderà o avrà della famiglia d'origine, genomi a parte! Non confondere il carattere che è proprio e che si forma e si affranca evolvendosi.
La caratterialità e l'indole sono un mix di tendenza interiore primaria, costruzione evolutiva personale e contingenza circa le persone, le cose e gli eventi con cui vieni a contatto 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

Possiamo semplicemente dire che una persona tradisce perche' ha scelto di farlo e basta... si escludono casi di malattie mentali


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prendi un figlio appena nato di un mormone e dallo ad una famiglia eschimese *e poi voglio vedere cosa ricorderà o avrà della famiglia d'origine*, genomi a parte! Non confondere il carattere che è proprio e che si forma e si affranca evolvendosi.
> La caratterialità e l'indole sono un mix di tendenza interiore primaria, costruzione evolutiva personale e contingenza circa le persone, le cose e gli eventi con cui vieni a contatto
> Bruja


Non parlo di ricordi...non capisco il tuo esempio. Parlo di una impronta che secondo me caratterizza il singolo individuo. Il mormoncino se la porterà dietro anche al polo, anche se dovrà ammazzare foche invece che trebbiare nelle pianure dello Utah.


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Possiamo semplicemente dire che una persona tradisce perche' ha scelto di farlo *e basta... si escludono casi di malattie mentali


Sacrosanto


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlo di ricordi...non capisco il tuo esempio. Parlo di una impronta che secondo me caratterizza il singolo individuo. Il mormoncino se la porterà dietro anche al polo, anche se dovrà ammazzare foche invece che trebbiare nelle pianure dello Utah.


 
Ho usato la parola ricordo in modo improprio, intendevo cosa si porterà geneticamente dietro... e l'impronta di cui parli è a mio avviso una questione di indole e carattere. Esiste una predisposizione personale verso quello che poi la vita valorizzerà.
Ma siamo nel campo dei convincimenti.... il mio ed il tuo hanno pari dignità anche se non possono pretendere di convincere l'altro!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlo di ricordi...non capisco il tuo esempio. Parlo di una impronta che secondo me caratterizza il singolo individuo. Il mormoncino se la porterà dietro anche al polo, anche se dovrà ammazzare foche invece che trebbiare nelle pianure dello Utah.


Probabile ma tra le cose che si portera' dietro dubito ci sia la predisposizione al tradimento... non credi?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (29 Giugno 2007)

*Pino dice la sua opinione*

Se non è vero che i genitori ci insegnano, se non è vero che noi siamo i loro alunni perchè ci auto-gestiamo ed auto-gestiamo le nostre scelte di vita, mi domando cos'andiamo a fare a scuola. Se siamo così bravi, dovremmo imparare da soli la matematica, la geometria, l'italiano, la geografia, la storia...e persino le lingue straniere.
Ma evidentemente non siamo così bravi. Le materie didattiche devono esserci impartite.
Lo stile di vita deve esserci impartito. Dipende da cosa ci viene impartito.
Pino La Lavatrice


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> Se non è vero che i genitori ci insegnano, se non è vero che noi siamo i loro alunni perchè ci auto-gestiamo ed auto-gestiamo le nostre scelte di vita, mi domando cos'andiamo a fare a scuola. Se siamo così bravi, dovremmo imparare da soli la matematica, la geometria, l'italiano, la geografia, la storia...e persino le lingue straniere.
> Ma evidentemente non siamo così bravi. Le materie didattiche devono esserci impartite.
> Lo stile di vita deve esserci impartito. Dipende da cosa ci viene impartito.
> Pino La Lavatrice


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho usato la parola ricordo in modo improprio, intendevo cosa si porterà geneticamente dietro... *e l'impronta di cui parli è a mio avviso una questione di indole e carattere. Esiste una predisposizione personale verso quello che poi la vita valorizzerà.*
> Ma siamo nel campo dei convincimenti.... il mio ed il tuo hanno pari dignità anche se non possono pretendere di convincere l'altro!
> Bruja


Siamo molto più vicini di quanto sembri, allora  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  I nostri convincimenti si assomigliano parecchio.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Giugno 2007)

*Pino/Perfect*



















































Confusione in te leggo


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Confusione in te leggo


 
si infatti...credevo di aver letto male...invece no...è proprio vero..


----------



## Nobody (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Probabile ma tra le cose che si portera' dietro dubito ci sia la predisposizione al tradimento... non credi?


Sono d'accordo...in parte. Detta così, anche io ritengo assurdo che il carattere possa portare direttamente al tradimento. Ci sono tante variabili nella vita che che ci portano o meno in certi anfratti...

...ma, come diceva il grande Totò, signori si nasce..


----------



## Old mr.perfect (29 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Confusione in te leggo


ho solo riportato quel che l'iscritto voleva comunicare
spacciarmi per lui mai farò
con attenzione leggi
nel titolo ho ben scritto "pino dice la sua opinione"
risposta mia è
Teo


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Confusione in te leggo


Non fare la solita Jena ridens!!!





Bruja


----------



## Old Leger (29 Giugno 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Insomma
> Santi e Sante in paradiso.
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Dere, mi spiace che tu abbia pensato che nelle mie parole ci fosse del sarcasmo, ho semplicemente espresso un mio parere personale e legato alla mia esperienza di vita, e ribadisco il concetto se non sono stata chiara, io mi ritengo fortunata ad aver avuto un ottimo insegnamento e una cara famiglia da cui prendere esempio, sicuramente per questo motivo mi sono sempre comportata in modo corretto con me stessa e con gli altri, ma so benissimo che è anche merito mio, del mio carattere, ce ne sono di persone corrette che hano alle spalle famiglie disastrate o viceversa.....
Non per questo mi reputo migliore degli altri nè ho mai giudicato nessuno, dico semplicemente che sono felice di aver avuto una famiglia solida e serena.......peccato che la mia non è come la loro......

Un caro saluto.


----------



## dererumnatura (29 Giugno 2007)

Leger ha detto:


> Ciao Dere, mi spiace che tu abbia pensato che nelle mie parole ci fosse del sarcasmo, ho semplicemente espresso un mio parere personale e legato alla mia esperienza di vita, e ribadisco il concetto se non sono stata chiara, io mi ritengo fortunata ad aver avuto un ottimo insegnamento e una cara famiglia da cui prendere esempio, sicuramente per questo motivo mi sono sempre comportata in modo corretto con me stessa e con gli altri, ma so benissimo che è anche merito mio, del mio carattere, ce ne sono di persone corrette che hano alle spalle famiglie disastrate o viceversa.....
> Non per questo mi reputo migliore degli altri nè ho mai giudicato nessuno, dico semplicemente che sono felice di aver avuto una famiglia solida e serena.......peccato che la mia non è come la loro......
> 
> Un caro saluto.


 
no è che nella vita non puoi mai sapere...mai.....anche se ti impegni..cosa ti aspetta.
basta un momento di debolezza.uno solo...


----------



## Old alessia76 (29 Giugno 2007)

io ho tradito perchè ero debole, avevo volgia di emozioni, mi sentivo privata di alcune cose, perchè. in una parola sono stata stronza. mamma e papà non c'entrano, non c'entra l'ambiente sociale. non c'entrava il mio uomo.
è il traditore che è insoddisfatto, e vuole altro ed è meschino. tutto è molto piu semplice di quello che si vuol vedere dietro..


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti si parlava di casi genitoriali _estremi_
> 
> *Comunque vai a farmi gli auguri o ti sgozzo*_
> 
> ...


Spero che potrò tener la testa sul collo anche se son arrivato con colpevole ritardo (anche se in parte giustificato da un vagare per 1500 km in quattro giorni per il nord italia...).. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi te li avevo fatti quasi in anticipo...quindi facendo la media...


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy!!!!!!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spero che potrò tener la testa sul collo anche se son arrivato con colpevole ritardo (anche se in parte giustificato da un vagare per 1500 km in quattro giorni per il nord italia...)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu le medie le fai a scuola o con le tue eventuali "amiche en passant".... qui devi essere puntuale e ossequioso!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu le medie le fai a scuola o con le tue eventuali "amiche en passant".... qui devi essere puntuale e ossequioso!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con certe "amiche en passant" ricomincerei dalle elementari...altro che medie!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con certe "amiche en passant" ricomincerei dalle elementari...altro che medie!!


Incorreggibile, irrecuperabile e scostumatissimo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Incorreggibile, irrecuperabile e scostumatissimo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, present!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Oui, present!!


La Badessa per l'omelìa di domenica vorrebbe presentare il passo del figliuol prodigo.... serve un candidato, te la senti???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La Badessa per l'omelìa di domenica vorrebbe presentare il passo del figliuol prodigo.... serve un candidato, te la senti???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehmmm...dille che per questo giro ...passo!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2007)

*Badessa*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> ehmmm...dille che per questo giro ...passo!!


Impenitente recidivo!!! 
E pensare che volevo presentarti al nuovo Consiglio dei vescovi come pecorella tornata all'ovile...  Quante speranze malriposte... preferire delle donnette alla gloria dei cieli!
Non c'è più religione ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che la Madonna t'accompagni, ma un passo indietro, saresti capace di spacciarla per una tua conquista!  
Vai in pace.
Badessa


----------

